# Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macro Le



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 23, 2015)

```
<strong>Anhui China, Jun 12, 2015</strong> – Venus Optics, the Chinese camera lenses manufacturer who had launched the world’s first 2:1 Macro Lens in last Sept, has just released the world’s widest Macro lens for full frame cameras, Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angled 1:1 Macro Lens.</p>
<p>The new Laowa 15mm f/4 1:1 Macro lens is the first lens in the market which posseses a ultra wide angle of view and 1:1 Macro ability. This allows photographers from around the world to start experiencing the rather undeveloped field of ‘Wide Angle Macro Photography’ without using an extension tube. Macro Lenses currently in the market tends to have a mid to long focal length and it limits users to take very close-up shots on the insect or flowers, without showing much of the background details like its habitat or environment.</p>
<p>The new Laowa 15mm f/4 1:1 Macro lens features an ultra wide angle of view of 110 degrees with 1:1 maximum magnification. Photographers can focus very close to the subject and let the foreground dominates in the photo but at the same time, have the background telling viewers about where and how the subject lives. You picture will immdiately become very informative and intriguing.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-21250 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PS2.jpg'><img width="150" height="144" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PS2-150x144.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PS2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PS1.jpg'><img width="150" height="117" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/PS1-150x117.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="PS1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A6.jpg'><img width="150" height="94" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A6-150x94.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A6" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A5.jpg'><img width="150" height="98" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A5-150x98.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A5" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A4.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A4-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A4" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A3.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A3-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A2.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A2-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A1.jpg'><img width="150" height="100" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/A1-150x100.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="A1" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/mtf.jpg'><img width="150" height="128" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/mtf-150x128.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="mtf" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/contruction.jpg'><img width="150" height="109" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/contruction-150x109.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="contruction" /></a>
			</dt></dl>
			<br style='clear: both' />
		</div>

<p> </p>
<p>The lens can also serve as an excellent ultra-wide angle lenses with infinity focus for cameras with full frame sensors. A shift mechanism is added at the rear end of the lens with a maximum adjustment of +/- 6mm, which is extremely useful for landscape/architecture photography for distortion correction.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The lens houses with 12 elements in 9 groups with 3 pieces of High Refractive elements and 1 piece of Extra-low dispersion elements to deliver crystal sharpness both in the center and the edge. Barrel Distortion was also carefully controlled. 14 pieces of aperture blades form a close-to-circular aperture, capable of creating creamy shallow depth of view. The enclosure of the lens is made of metal to strengthen its durability. Canon EF, Nikon F, Sony Alpha, Sony FE and Pentax K mounts are available.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>The Laowa 15mm f/4 wide-angle macro lens is currently available at authorized resellers and at the English official website (<a href="http://www.venuslens.net" target="_blank">http://www.venuslens.net</a>). The recommended retail price is at USD 479. Free shipping will be provided during the promotion period. Pre-order starts from today and shipping will start from late July.</p>
```


----------



## unfocused (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Opening up a whole new realm of cat videos.


----------



## Rahul (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



unfocused said:


> Opening up a whole new realm of cat videos.



Might make Don Haines happy. 

Interesting lens though.


----------



## Abn0021 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Is it manual focus or AF? I cant get to the site to tell, its crashed. 
What is the actual focus distance? I own a Rokinon 14mm T3.1, and shoot a lot of dog videos/photos with it. Wondering if this would be worth it. Just looking for something to compare the 2 really.


----------



## AJ (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Tokina 10-17 (fisheye, APSC) also focuses very close. I think it's 2:1. I have one of these and it's quite fun to experiment with.


----------



## Abn0021 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



Abn0021 said:


> Is it manual focus or AF? I cant get to the site to tell, its crashed.
> What is the actual focus distance? I own a Rokinon 14mm T3.1, and shoot a lot of dog videos/photos with it. Wondering if this would be worth it. Just looking for something to compare the 2 really.


Found it on petapixel: "The lens has a minimum working distance of 0.47cm, meaning the front element of the lens will be nearly touching your subject when shooting 1:1." 

Wow thats crazy. 

Also, "note: none of this initial sample shots show 1:1"


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Could someone please compare this to a fisheye or a 16-35mm lens with an extension tube?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



Dekaner said:


> Could someone please compare this to a fisheye or a 16-35mm lens with an extension tube?


According to the information, it is an ultra wide angle lens rectilinear, with well-controlled barrel distortion. I believe that would have an effect similar to 16-35mm with a macro extension tube.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



Abn0021 said:


> Abn0021 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it manual focus or AF? I cant get to the site to tell, its crashed.
> ...



.47 cm!!!! Wow. How would you light your subject being that close? You would need a light from the lens


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

What an odd lens. The low minimum focus distance of many wide angle lenses is undoubtedly useful in unique situations, but the number of scenarios where one would need (or could us) 1:1 magnification with that kind of working distance is, well, small.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 23, 2015)

*wide angle macro*

As for the previous question about whether it is AF or MF, I am virtually certain this will be a manual focus lens.

At first sight the idea sounds intriguing, but then I saw the sample thumbnails and realized it is actually an ugly effect. Maybe in the hands of the right photographer it could be intriguing, but I remain skeptical.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Lighting is a bitch. This is a job for a DIY person - make a UWA-specific concave diffuser for a flash. My current UWA lens (Samyang 14mm) must be longer than this one, because I believe that "1:1" length (with extension tube) would put the subject somewhere within the first element.  As for ugly, tastes vary - I think that the effect would work well with insects in-situ on a flower. The effect isn't hugely flattering for those cats.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 24, 2015)

*Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens*



unfocused said:


> Opening up a whole new realm of cat videos.



You'd have a interesting cat that let you put the lens close enough for a 1:1 shot.

I can't think of any possible use for a lens at macro distance (1:1) where the lens comes within a hair of touching the subject. Even if you get that close, lighting it would be very difficult.

It sounds like a case of someone creating a item to catch unaware buyers with something that is virtually unusable at 1:1.


----------



## sanj (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Interested.


----------



## dcm (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens*



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Opening up a whole new realm of cat videos.
> ...



I did get a couple of photos of a cat checking out my 8-15 fisheye up close by accident a while back. Went back to try it on purpose, no such luck yet. I have used the 8-15 at/near the minimum working distance of 3.3cm which can be a challenge. To do a good job you really need to put it on a tripod witha rail at that distance rather than working behind the viewfinder. Mine were handheld hiking, etc. and I didn't have a rail at the time.


----------



## youngjediboy (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Can't wait for the porn usage of this lens!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> What an odd lens. The low minimum focus distance of many wide angle lenses is undoubtedly useful in unique situations, but the number of scenarios where one would need (or could us) 1:1 magnification with that kind of working distance is, well, small.


+1
Very fascinating but I believe they won't sell many of these lenses. 
I hope they'll do so we could see other "specialist" lenses but I won't be on the want nor need list.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

.... or just use your smartphone for such shots 

Well, they have certainly found a new niche.. which isn't easy these days when basically everything has already been done... so credit to them for doing something new.


----------



## mlhplt (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

The point I don't understand is how it can make 1:1 macro with 12cm minimum focus distance from sensor with 15mm focal length?

Min. working distance 0.47 cm (1:1) (this is the distance of subject from the lens)
Min. shooting distance	12 cm


When I compare with a 100mm macro lens, they have around 29-31cm minimum focus where it becomes 1:1 . When I compare with a 50mm macro lens, they have 13-14cm where they become 1:1 . So actually real 1:1 is impossible with this lens, you need to put the object in to the lens 

Do they use the DOF factor of wide angle design where a subject at 1:1 distance is in focus with a 15mm focal length and f4 aperture? With 12cm distance on a 15mm f4 lens DOF will be:

Subject distance 12 cm

Depth of field 
Near limit 11.4 cm
Far limit 12.7 cm
Total 1.35 cm

In front of subject 0.64 cm (47%)
Behind subject 0.71 cm (53%)


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

My guess is that they have mixed up those 2 specifications - most logical conclusion since it doesn't make sense as it stands.

What the specs say:
Min. working distance (Subject to Sensor) : 0.47 cm (1:1)
Min. shooting distance (Subject to Front Element) : 12 cm

What the specs should say:
Min. working distance (Subject to Sensor) : 12 cm
Min. shooting distance (Subject to Front Element)	: 0.47 cm (1:1)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



mistaspeedy said:


> My guess is that they have mixed up those 2 specifications - most logical conclusion since it doesn't make sense as it stands.
> 
> What the specs say:
> Min. working distance (Subject to Sensor) : 0.47 cm (1:1)
> ...


+1 
otherwise that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

They make some interesting stuff, like their 2:1 60mm macro lens and the twin macro flash with their diffusers look interesting too.
As far as a wide manual macro lens goes, it doesn't interest me.


----------



## exquisitor (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

For me this lens would be interesting rather because of the shift ability than macro. 15 mm with a shift is very attractive, even though the shift is comparably small with only +-6 mm (Canon TS-E 17 mm has +-12 mm shift). At that price point it is however still very interesting.


----------



## ejenner (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> What an odd lens. The low minimum focus distance of many wide angle lenses is undoubtedly useful in unique situations, but the number of scenarios where one would need (or could us) 1:1 magnification with that kind of working distance is, well, small.



My thought exactly. I do use the close-focusing distance of my fisheye, and it's definitely useful, but this is kind of pointless IMO. I guess if you wanted a 15mm and the optics/price/performance is what you want then having a close MFD on an UWA is indeed nice, but 1:1?

I'm not sure about the 16-35 or other UWA, but I do know that it can be troublesome working with extension tubes at 16-17mm with some of these lenses. In many cases I found myself wanting something like a 6mm extension to do what I wanted.

Any shift is nice. I rarely use more than 6-8mm with my TS-E 17mm. One question is what is the IQ like in the corners when fully shifted. IMO the TS-E 17mm is not very useful in the corners at 10-12mm anyway (Of course it's better than nothing and sometimes you don't need the corners/edges).


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

I'm not so sure the macro feature is what I'm curious about but the ability to use a "tilt" in camera (yes, I know you can do this in Photoshop) appeals to the B&W large format veteran in me.

So have any of you regular posters purchased it?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

Bump.

Has anyone purchased this lens?


----------



## NancyP (Jul 22, 2015)

*Re: Venus Optics Announces the Laowa 15mm f/4 Wide-Angle 1:1 Macro Lens, the World’s Widest 1:1 Macr*

I'd check the macro websites for reviews - this is an exceedingly specialized lens.


----------

